# Placed my first seed order



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 4, 2014)

Big Buddha Cheese
Green House Arjans Haze
Green House Chemdog
Humboldt OG Kush
Nirvana Master Kush
Barneys farm Laughing Buddha

Anyone have any experience with any of these strains? Info or advice?


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 4, 2014)

Some of them, indoor or outdoor ?


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2014)

I think THG used to grow Mater Kush quite a bit back in the day.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 4, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> Some of them, indoor or outdoor ?



Both. I will be saving a few for outdoor next spring and some will be for my first indoor grow. Don't know which is which yet... Lol


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 4, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I think THG used to grow Mater Kush quite a bit back in the day.



My bro grew some a couple years back. Best cannabis I've had probably. Really great smoke.


I also got 7 freebies. Yay!


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 4, 2014)

I love Skunk so I'm really excited about the Cheese!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2014)

I grew Master Kush and liked it, but not enough to keep it in my closet.  How many of each did you order?  That is quite an array.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 4, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I grew Master Kush and liked it, but not enough to keep it in my closet.  How many of each did you order?  That is quite an array.



10 regular Master Kush 

One each of the rest.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 5, 2014)

I haven't grrown the master kush but tasted it once and liked it quite well.  I grew out nirvana's ppp and liked it as well so their mst ksh should be good genetics hopefully.


----------



## umbra (Oct 5, 2014)

DeepfriedNugs said:


> I love Skunk so I'm really excited about the Cheese!



If you love skunk I wouldn't buy big buddha's cheese, very bad rep. Kaliman's is a much better representation of skunk #1.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 5, 2014)

umbra said:


> If you love skunk I wouldn't buy big buddha's cheese, very bad rep. Kaliman's is a much better representation of skunk #1.



:yeahthat:


----------

